# الجاذبية الارضية لتوليد الطاقة



## الربع الخالي (10 أبريل 2007)

احمد اللة الذي فتح علي بهذا الاكتشاف وهو تسخير الجاذبية الارضية لعمل طاقة دائمة يستفاد منها في جميع المجالات تقريبا من ضمنها مجال توليد الطاقة الكهربائية لكن للاسف لم اجد احد يدعم هذا الاختراع ويحافض على حقوقي الفكرية والمادية واني سوف اشارك بهذا الاختراع باذن اللة في مسابقة جيل المستقبل الذي لااعلم لماذا تم تاجيله والا متى هذا التاجيل ام ان المسابقة الغيت ام ان التنظم سيء حيث انى ارسلت اكثر من رسالة للمسابقة لكي استفسر ولم احصل على جواب
ارجو من الاخوان مساعدتي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الجدى (10 أبريل 2007)

يا أخى لا تحزن فهذا هو شأن كثير من الدول العربية التى لا تبالى شيئاً بالتقدم العلمى و المبتكرين و المخترعين , لذا لا تيأس و حاول كثيرا و كثيرا عسى الله ان يسخر من يتبنى هذا الجهد الذى بذلته ليرفع به اقواما ,تقدم للامام و سر على خطى الله إلى ان يأتى الفرج ؟


----------



## الربع الخالي (11 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك يااخ محمد على هذا الشعور النبيل الذي افتقده حتى من اقرب الناس الذين يضنون ان هذا الاختراع ليس له وجود او انه غير ممكن عطفا على القوانين العلمية وانا ااكد لك بان هذا الاختراع اذا راى النور سوف يقلب هذه القوانين ويثبت ان الطاقة ممكن ان تستحدث من العدم .
واخيرا اكرر شكري لك


----------



## hot_heart23 (11 أبريل 2007)

اخى الكريم على حد علمى ان احد العلماء توصل لهذا الاكتشاف وموجود لدى صورة منة


----------



## hot_heart23 (11 أبريل 2007)

اخى الكريم ممكن التواصل عبر البريد الخاص


----------



## الربع الخالي (14 أبريل 2007)

الى اخي hot_heart23 ارجو منك التكرم علي بارسال صورة من ذلك الاختراع وانتظر اتصالي قريبا ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## hot_heart23 (14 أبريل 2007)

نرجوا تحديد وسيلة للاتصال فورا لانى على وشك تنفيذ وتمويل المشروع


----------



## الربع الخالي (14 أبريل 2007)

الى الاخ hot_heart23 لقد اطلعت على الاختراع الذي ذكرته وهو غير مشابه لفكرتي ويتميز اختراعي بانه اقل بكثير في عدد الاجزاء ولا يستخدم الاذرع لتحريكه بل ان شكله الخارجي ثابت 
وكما ذكرت لك باني لم اسجله حتى الان واني انتظر مسابقة جيل المستقبل لنشره وحفظ حقوقي
او التعاون معكم ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hot_heart23 (14 أبريل 2007)

اخى الربع الحالى احنا على اتم الاستعداد للتعاون معكم بهذا الاختراع


----------



## abosaud (16 أبريل 2007)

أخي hot_heart23 
الرجاء ارسال صورة من ذلك الاختراع
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## hot_heart23 (16 أبريل 2007)

نرجوا تحديد طريقة اتصال الاسم نفس الاميل على ****** نرجوا التواصل


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (16 أبريل 2007)

للأخوة الراغبين بالتواصل ،،، في الحقيقة قوانين المنتدى تمنع ذكر أرقام اتصال في المشاركات

لكن للتواصل البناء ولغرض علمي يمكنكم التواصل عبر البريد الخاص للمنتدى أو عن طريق مراسلتي

على بريدي الموضح في ملفي الخاص...

وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## الربع الخالي (16 أبريل 2007)

الاخ الكريم hot_heart23 كا ذكرت لك في السابق باني لم اسجل اختراعي لذا اعذرني بعدم ارسالي صورة من الاختراع. مع العلم باني قد اتصلت بالشيخ خالد وشرحت له الاختراع وانه مختلف تماما عن فكرة الاختراع الذي تقومون بتمويله في سوريا وقد كان في غاية الادب والاحترام والتشجيع على الفكرة ولكن يبدو انه مشغول مع مشروعه الجديد وغير متفرغ لتمويل مشروعي على كل حال اشكر الشيخ خالد على حسن استقباله لي ولم يسعفنى الوقت كي نتعرف ببعضنا اكثر وذلك لظروف السفر كا اشكرك على شعورك النبيل . وانا كما ذكرت لك في السابق على اتم استعتداد للتعاون معكم مع حفض حقوقي الفكرية والمادية .
الاخ الكريم للتواصل يوجد الرقم مع الشيخ


----------



## hot_heart23 (18 أبريل 2007)

اخى الربع الخالى انا كل اهتمامى بتشجيع الشباب العربى بافكارهم والاستثمار فى مجال الافكار وطبعا عند التعاون سوف يتم حفظ حقوقك كاملة وسوف يتم الاتصال بك قريبا لتنسيق الجهود


----------



## hot_heart23 (18 أبريل 2007)

اخى ابو سعود للاسف مشاركتى اقل من 30 مشاركة لذلك لا يمكننى التواصل معك


----------



## abosaud (18 أبريل 2007)

الحال من بعضه
لكن مالنا حيله 
ما أدري هل في روابط للمشروع على النت ، إذا فيه ياليت تزودنا بها
أخوك أبوسعود××××××××××
يمنع كتابة العناوين


----------



## م.الـحـربي (21 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..

لو تعطينا فكرة عن المشروع .. او كيفية هذا الاختراع .. وماهي النتائج التي توصلت اليها ..


----------



## محمد my (21 أبريل 2007)

:12: جزاك الله خيراً وزادك من علمه:12:


----------



## الربع الخالي (22 أبريل 2007)

شكرا للجميع على التواصل انا في انتظار التعاون مع احد المصانع الحديدية ومن ثم سوف يرى الاختراع النور ان شاء اللة


----------



## shoili (6 مايو 2007)

الاخ العزيز حاول ان تتصل بمنظمات عالمية وغربية اواكد على غربية لانهم يحترمون العلم والعلماء اكثر من حكوماتنا العربية الجاهلة


----------



## shoili (6 مايو 2007)

اذا كان اختراعك يوفر طاقة جيدة ورخيصة ونظيفة ومستمرة فانا متاكد ان الكثير من المستثمرين بامكانهم ان يتعاونو معك واذا احببت ممكن تبعث لي فائدة جهازك بالضبط وكمية التوليد والمتانة واستمرارية العمل وانا مستعد لتمويله وانتاجه بشكل نمطي تحت اشراف سيادتكم مباشرة


----------



## الربع الخالي (7 مايو 2007)

الاخ العزيز shoili السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة اشكرك على اهتمامك بموضوعي واقدم اعتذاري في التاخر في الرد
اخي العزيز اعرف ان الشركات العالمية سوف تتبنى هذه الفكرة وسوف تتدفع الكثير مقابلها وكنت اتمنى ان تكون هذه الخطوة من موسساتنا العربية وكما ذكرت في السابق بانني كنت انتظر مسابقة جيل التقنية لكشف هذا الاختراع ولكن يبدو ان 
المسابقة قد اجلت الى اجل غير مسمى ومن ثم قرات اعلان في صحيفة عكاض لاحدى شركات الحديد في السعودية تتبنى الاختراعات والشباب السعودي وقمت باتصال بهم وارسال بريد الكتروني بعد التنسيق مع مهندس الشركة وهذا الكلام 
قبل شهر ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي حتى بعد التعقيب بلتلفون 
وانا يا اخي الكريم وجدت مواقع كثيرة في الانترنت تهتم بهذه المواضيع طبعا مواقع غربية ولكن المشكلة ان لغتي الانجليزية تحت الصفر ووقتي مشغول مع عملي واسرتي وانا ارحب بلتعاون معكم في اي وقت للاسف العنوان الذي ذكرتة في الموقع تم مسحة حسب القوانين لذا ارجو الرد علي من خلال هذه الصفحه او ايجاد طريقة للتواصل ولك جزيل الشكر على اهتمامك


----------



## shoili (14 مايو 2007)

*الطاقة البديلة*

الاخ المحترم لم استلم منك اي رسالة على عنواني الخاص وهونفس الاسم الذي ذكرته في ****** و******** حيث انا في بلد توجد فيه شحة عالية بالطاقة وهو سوق جيد جدا للموضوع الذي انت تكلمت عنه ارجو الاتصال بي بالسرعة الممكنة حيث اني لدي سفرة الى الصين قد اجد مبغاي هناك وهي مصادر للطاقة البديلة في توليد حركة من غير استخدام الكهرباء والامر ضروري وعاجل 
ولو تشرح لي برسالة مفصلة او تعتذر وينتهي الامر بك كما انتهى بغيرك علما اني لا احب الكىم الكثير والعمل القليل مع التقديرلشخصك كيفما كنت


----------



## الربع الخالي (14 مايو 2007)

اخي حلمك علي انا لا استطيع ارسال رسالة خاصة لك والعنوان الذي ذكرتة قد تم الغائه
ببساطة شديدة الاختراع يولد كمية الطاقة التي تريدها في اي وقت واي مكان . وانا لا اعرف اي طريقة للاتصال بك ولا استطيع شرح الية الاختراع في الموقع وانا على استعداد للتعاون معك بلطريقة التي تراها مناسبة ولك الشكر ارجو ان ترد علي سواء اردت التعاون ام لا


----------



## الربع الخالي (16 مايو 2007)

شكرا للمشاركه وادعو اللة ان يعينكم ويخرج الاحتلال من ارضكم وان تنعموا بلأمن والامان وان يفتح عليك من واسع رحمته


----------



## shoili (17 مايو 2007)

يا اخ فرقان عسى الله ان يزيل الهم والغم عنكم فانكم شعب عريق وتستاهلون كل خير ولكن انا اقول ان العمل خير من الكلام فسارع لنجدة اخوتك المحتاجين للطاقة في العراق وسوف يجزيك الله خيرا حيث اني عراقي وكنت في العراق ولم اسمع باختراعتك الرهيبة للاسف لم هذا التكتيم الاعلامي عليها لا اعلم توكل على الله ونفذ ما اعطاك الله من علوم ولاتبخل بحق شعبك وتعرض علومك بالمنتدى فالموضوع يحتاج همة وتشمير للسواعد وليس لكلام منتديات الليل وانا مقدر لك ولعلمك جزاك الله خير الجزاء فانك محاسب عند الله اكثر من الاخرين


----------



## م.محمد بن منصور (27 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ossama (30 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الى الاخ صاحب جهاز توليد الطاقة من الجاذبية بالحقيقة انا ايضا لدي نفس هذا الاختراع وطبعا الفكرة تختلف وبالحقيقة انا لان اقوم بتصنيع نموذج يقوم بتوليد طاقة مقدارها 5hpوارتفاعة يبلغ مترين وقد صممت ما يقارب 20 منضومة تعتمد على طاقة الجاذبية واجهزة اخر تعمل على الطفو جهاز اخر يولد الطاقة من الضغط الهوائي داخل انبوبة الهواء المضغوط


----------



## shoili (30 يونيو 2007)

الاخ العزيز الربع الخالي اذا لم تكن لديك موعد او التزام او كلمة فرجاءا لاتتفوه بما لا طاقة لك به


----------



## الربع الخالي (6 يوليو 2007)

شكرا للاخ الباش مهندس سامي الملقب بshoili على حسن ادبه
وشكرا على الرسالة الرقيقه التي بعثتها على عنواني


----------



## shoili (6 يوليو 2007)

يا اخي العزيز عدم المعرفة ليست بالعيب اما ادعء المعرفة فهو شيء مخجل اما الانسان فهو كلمة نموت لاجلها ونحيا من اجلها اما ان كنا كاذبين فهذا يخرجنا من كوننا بشرا وهذا حرام علينا لان الله خلقنا بشرا واصحاب كلمة اما ان تجعلني اواخر مواعيدي معتمدا ان هناك عربي يستحق يتعاون معه وبعد ذلك تتركني من غير سوال او اي شيء اخر وذلك كون ما تكلمت عنه هو كذب فانا ارفض الكذب والكاذبين وان كنتم ببيت الله تستحلون الكذب فهذ لايعني اننا وان لم نكن من اهل السعودية ان يكذب علينا نحن بشر ولنا الحق ان تحافظو على وعودكم معنا انت تشكرني لاني عاتبتك على كذبك فاي حق هذا هل انت مستهزء بي كبشر ام انك مستهزء بالناس اللذين يعانون من عدم وجود الطاقة هي واحدة من اثنين ارجو بالمستقبل منك ان تكون لك كلمة ويكون لك احترام لها


----------



## الربع الخالي (7 يوليو 2007)

شكرا للاخ سامي للمرة الثانية 
واظن ان ما تبحث عنه يوجد عند غيري فمثلا الاخ فرقان عبدالوهاب وغيره الكثير لديهم اختراعتهم لتوليد الطاقة وهو من بلدك ولو رجعت للصفحه الرئيسية لوجدة ماتبحث عنه لمساعدة الناس الذين يعانون كما تدعي 
لكن الموضوع وما فيه انك تريد الحصول على الفكرة لااكثر
يااخي اذا كان عندك قرشين خذلك مولد وساعد الناس كما تدعي وسيبك من لعب الثلاث ورقات ولا ارجع بلدك ساعد اهلك افيدلك يامدعي الانسانية 
لعلمك اهل مصر اشرف مما تدعيه
وشكرا


----------



## shoili (7 يوليو 2007)

والله يا اخي الربع الخالي ماعندك هو الكذب فقط ولم استطع ان اجد غيره اما سرقة فكرتك العظيمة هذا ان كانت فكرتك والله اعلم غير مسروقة او لم تسرقها انت من احد اخر فالمثل يقول الاناء ينضح بما فيه لاني لم اطلب منك الفكرة بل انت من عرضتها امام المنتدى ولم اعلم انك اينشتاين بل انت من ادعيت ذلك امام الجميع اما الاخوان المصريين فهم احسن بكثير من الكاذبين ولم نتكلم عنهم بالمنتدى ويشرفون اي كاذب اما مساعدة بلدي فليست بالعيب بل واجب علي وعلى كل مسلم ولكن لا اعتقد انك قد وضعت نفسك مع المسلمين فانتم من اهل جدة المفروض تكونون مثلا للجميع يقتدى بكم فانتم اهل بيت الله ومهبط النبوة واتعجب لذلكيا اخي عندما يرى شخص حادث معين يخاف ويخشى الله ان لا يقع به هو وانتم تصبحون وتمسون على بيت الله الحرام الايعني لكم هذا الشيء ولو رهبة في القلب بعدم الكذب والاجعاء على الغير اريدك ان تقسم بالله العظيم اني حاولت ان اسرق او اطلب منك اي شي عن ما تدعي انك عملته وانا مستعد لان اعتذر عن كل كلمة حق قيلت بحقك


----------



## الربع الخالي (7 يوليو 2007)

*الاخ المهندس /سامي سالم المحترم 
يبدو ان الموضوع اخذ اكبر من ما يحتمل واصبح النقاش بيننا على شاكلة برنامج الاتجاه المعاكس وهذه عادتنا نحن كعرب 
اما ما يخص نقطة الخلاف بيني وبينك في التعاون فيما بيننا وعدم الاتصال بك فهذه النقطة انا اعترف بغلطي فيها وارجو من اصلك الطيب ان تعذرني وكما اخبرتك في الرسالة التي بعثتها اليك
اني امر بضروف صعبة اشغلتني عن الاهتمام ومتابعة اعمالي( ظروف صحية لاحدى قريباتي وهي عملية زراعة للكلى ) وقد اتصلت انت مشكورا علي وقد وعدتك بلاتصال بك ولم افعل وجل من لا يسهو0 ارجو ان نكون متفقين على هذه النقطة​وانا اعتب عليك لانك لم تكلف نفسك مشقة السؤال او الاتصال تلفونيا مع العلم ان رقمي لديك بل فوجئت برسالتك القاسية المعاني( [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]لم يصلني اي رد اخي العزيز هل اعتبر ان الموضوع قد الغي ولا اعرف السبب لماذا ام ان الموضوع لم يكن له اساس اصلا مع هذا اخي العزيز كنت اتوقع انك سعودي من مبيت الله لم اكن اتوقع انك مصري من بلد الفن مع جزيل احترامي وشكري لك)
[/FONT]هذا غير الذي كتبته في الموقع من اسائة لي شخصيا ولبلدي والتشكيك في كلامي0 ارجو ان تقبل هذا العتاب بصدر رحب وروح رياضية0 اما لموضوع هذا الاختراع الذي اعتبره مصيبة علي 
انا اؤكد لك يا اخ سامي انه غير مسروق وهو من فضل اللة من مجهودي ولا اعلم ان احدا قد توصل الى نفس الفكرة التي لدي وكما اسلفة بانه مصيبة ذلك لاني لم اجد الا المشاكل من ورائه واخراها خلافي معك على العموم هذه ليست قضيتنا وانا اذ اكتب هذه الرسالة فهي رسالة اعتذار لك شخصيا ولكل الاعضاء في المنتدى الموقر والمشرفين عليه وفي الختام السلام​*


----------



## shoili (7 يوليو 2007)

الاخ الربع الخالي المحترم لست من المنجمين لكي اعرف ان اقاربكم مريضة ولوكان عندي علم لتبرعت لها بكلية من عندي املا في سرقة اختراعك كما نعتني للاسف اما من ناحية كوني مصري فلست مصري والمفروض سواء كنت انا مصري ام عراقي فيحق لي ان اعتب لاني اعتبركم يا اهل الحجاز اهل للثقة من دون تجربة احتراما لبيت الله اولا واحتراما لال رسول الله ثانيا


----------



## shoili (7 يوليو 2007)

وكذلك احب ان اوكد لك ان لعب الثلاث ورقات الحمد لله لم اجربها بل جربها غيري علي ممكن اما ادعاء الانسانية فالله ورسوله اعلم بما داخل النفس ولست انت من تحكم على البشر وسامحكم الله فاني اشهد الله اني غير مسامح الى يوم الدين بما نعتني به


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (7 يوليو 2007)

العنوان رهيب والمحتوى عجيب


----------



## الربع الخالي (7 يوليو 2007)

يااخي سالم ماالذي يرضيك انا مستعد


----------



## shoili (7 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال اما ما يرضيني فكل شيء من عند الله انا راضي به اما من عند البشر فمنقوص


----------



## shoili (7 يوليو 2007)

لم لا نتكلم على ال****** وقد توضح لي وجهة نظرك *****ي هو عندك والمفروض تضيفني ولم تفعل ؟؟


----------



## adnan_subhiy (9 يوليو 2007)

لا خير في علم مكتوم قد تبارحه في اي وقت وتدعه للمجهولز
اخي اذا كان لديك هذا الاختراع الرهيب كما تدعيه او كما يدعيه اي احد لمذا لايطرح على الملأ من الناس وكان اجركم عند الله اعظم


----------



## umar_alzoubi (24 يوليو 2007)

الربع الخالي : عملية تسجيل براءة الاختراع لا تحتاج ان تكون حاملاً لشهادة .... هنالك اجراءات نفذها و احصل على براءة اختراع بدون تدخل اي لحد و ذلك " حفاظاً على حقك" ... و بالطبع لكي يسجل اختراعك هنالك اشخاص على درجة عالية من التخصص سوف يقيمونه لك دون الخوف من ضياع حقك أو سرقة ابتكارك ززز و الله الموفق


----------



## م.ي.ش. (20 نوفمبر 2008)

العالم تسلى حاول إنشاء أكبر ملف للاستفادة من الساحة المغناطيسة للارض وقد فهمت من الموضوع أن ذلك الاختراع سيؤدي إلى التأثير على إنحراف الأرض لذا فهو خطير على حياة الإنسان وكأني أظنه يصل لعكس حركة الأرض والقيامة.
م.ي.ش.


----------



## S.Delejian (28 نوفمبر 2008)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## shoili (1 أغسطس 2009)

للاسف مرت ثلاث سنوات عللا نقاشاتنا بعلومكم الرهيبة وادعائاتكم الارهب ولم يظهر لها بصيص الضوء 
وددت ان اعلم شيء واحد فقط وهو .. هل الكذب يعني او يفيد الكاذب بشيء معين ام هو ارضاء لغريزة معينة 
ام ماذا ارجو من احد الكذابين عفوا المخترعين اجابتي .. جاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الربع الخالي (18 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تحياتي لجميع من شارك في هذا الموضوع وللاخ / سامي سالم اشكر لك مرورك واهتمامك وجزاك الله كل خير وغفر لك في هذا الشهر الكريم


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 سبتمبر 2009)

كل هذا الجدل 

للاسف هذا حالنا لكل من يكتب بالعربية 
فليس كلهم عربي مسلم يريد ارضاء الله تعالى 

وهذا حال المخترعين تجد الكثيرين يريدون سرقة اختراعه تعب السنين من الدراسة التجارب وللاسف هذا السارق يملك القوة والسلطة اللتى تمكنه من تسجيل الاختراع باسمة قبل ان يستطيع ذالك صاحب الاختراع الاصلى 

فالسرقة قد انتشرت فى بلادنا بشكل غريب 

وهذا الذى يدفع المخترعين في سرعه الشك والخوف من ابداء معلومات عن اختراعه 

ولذالك علينا ان نترفع بانفسننا عن الجدل العقيم 
وفقط من يريد ان يسجل اختراع له فليقم بتسجيله دون ان يسأل بالمنتديات عن ممول مالى له 
لان هذا يفتح الباب للبعض للادعاء بان له اختراع ما ويستولى على المال ويختفى ويضيع المال ومعه سمعة المنتدى 

لذالك ارى انه من الافضل ان نتفهم لتلك النقاط 
ومن ارد تمويل جدي فليفعل كما يفعل الاجانب اصحاب الاختراعات فانهم يضعون على المنتدى او الانترنت فديو لتجاربهم او اختراعم يثبت عمل الجهاز ولا يظهر تفاصيله الداخلية 

وهذا ابسط الحلول 

اعتقد اننى قد اوضحت سؤ الفهم الذى حدث بين الاعضاء ف هذا الموضوع

ودعونا من جدل واتهامات لافائدة منها 

ومن اراد ان يخترع شيئا فليسألنا وان شاء الله تعالى لن نبخل عليه بالمعلومات 

فقط اعملوا واجتهدوا وازيدوا دائرة البحث العلمى والعملى كما فعل ابن سينا وابن بطوطة وصلاح الدين فلهم اخراعات واكتشافات علمية يشهد لهم التاريخ بالفضل فيها 

وبالتوفيق اخوانى اكرمكم الله تعالى


----------



## الربع الخالي (19 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ/ Fagrelsabah
اشكرك على هذه المشاركه وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وخاصة انك قد لامست الحقيقه الذي يعاني منها كثيرين من اصحاب الافكار الجديده وجزاك الله الف خير فقد قلت ماعجزت عن قوله في هذا المنتدى الكريم 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لم اكن اتوقع عندما تصفحت الموضوع ورود كلمات غير لائقة
وتعابير جارحة .. وإنتقاص .. وتهكم.. 
والله الموضوع لايستحق ذلك..

عفا الله عن الجميع .. والموضوع مغلق.


----------

